# Anyone sub for county/state? Good or stick to private?



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thinking about subing for my county, 3/4 ton w/ 8ft plow & 1.5yd salt spreader = $115/hr, 50% of that for standby. Net 30. Just wondering if it is more profitable to sub for a county government or to stay on the private side (driveways commercial lots etc)...

What say you?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

sid6062;1822532 said:


> Thinking about subing for my county, 3/4 ton w/ 8ft plow & 1.5yd salt spreader = $115/hr, 50% of that for standby. Net 30. Just wondering if it is more profitable to sub for a county government or to stay on the private side (driveways commercial lots etc)...
> 
> What say you?


If you sub do they pay you to stand by

Sounds like if a storm misses you you'll get

Paid just 4 being on stand by with the county gig


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

That's the best municipal deal I've heard of in years.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

If I got to plow 10-15 hours per snow event at that rate I would really have to think hard about letting all my accounts go and just do that. One billing and easy roads.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

What is 30 net?

I would have as many trucks on the job as I could get....


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1823706 said:


> What is 30 net?
> 
> I would have as many trucks on the job as I could get....


Net 30 means he will get paid in 30 from when he submits a bill.


----------



## Chip P (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good rate but letting all your accounts go is a big risk. Yes it will good money this year but if you don't get the contract next year you are without that job and all the ones you worked hard to get and let go. IMO


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

PLOWTRUCK;1823746 said:


> Net 30 means he will get paid in 30 from when he submits a bill.


I should have known that!

Thanks!


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

sid6062;1822532 said:


> Thinking about subing for my county, 3/4 ton w/ 8ft plow & 1.5yd salt spreader = $115/hr, 50% of that for standby. Net 30. Just wondering if it is more profitable to sub for a county government or to stay on the private side (driveways commercial lots etc)...
> 
> What say you?


it's not a bad deal, but i wouldn't drop the accounts you have to do that. Is it possible you can buy another truck and pay someone else 15-20hr to run a truck for the country. I think you probably could do better on the private side. but 115/hr is not bad at all. If i had that chance i'd def, go send a driver and my 7.3 out to do that each storm...


----------

